# Sub avail in oakland co. (waterford, white lake, clarkston)



## akslinger (Dec 24, 2005)

New guy here would like to get some experience in the plowing world.

91 GMC

8 ft Boss straight 8'

PM me. or email [email protected]


----------



## akslinger (Dec 24, 2005)

Cmon! Isnt there anyone that can help me?


----------



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

do you have any experience? do you have general liability? and what price range are you looking to get almost all of my accounts are in the pontiac waterford area


----------



## businessjeff (Nov 22, 2006)

*Ha*

Hey King plow waht you know about moving snow in ur lil truck of yours???wesport


----------



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

businessjeff;332226 said:


> Hey King plow waht you know about moving snow in ur lil truck of yours???wesport


i was going to have this guy's 8 foot blade replace your little 7.6 for sure if you ever show up late againwesport wesport


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

akslinger;320418 said:


> New guy here would like to get some experience in the plowing world.
> 
> 91 GMC
> 
> ...


Call dave Parks at Parks Landscaping in Troy Mi. Every once in awhile he will need subs and has been knowen to hire rookies. If you show up when you are suppose to and answer your phone Dave can keep you busy. I did some sub work for Dave 3 years ago and he was great to work with.

Regards Mike


----------

